# Help, my english bulldog just bit my 3 year old son



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

As the title says my 2 year old english bulldog as bitten my 3 year old boy twice this morning over nothing.
We have had diesel since march, he has not been 'done' but have not had any signs of aggression towards people or other dogs before.
We went to a bulldog show yesterday (not to show him, just to talk to other owners).
He was fine with all the other dogs, males & bitches, until a 15 week old puppy came to sniff him & we went for it, he has never done that before to any dog, he is always off the lead in the park to socialise with other dogs.
This morning my 3 year old boy just walked into the bedroom & diesel jumped up & nipped him, he didn't break the skin but still was shocked he had done it, i thought maybe my son had made him jump ( as he does bark at things like postman or door bell) then the 2nd time my son went to get on the bed & diesel done it again but broke the skin on his leg.
Im really worried why he's started doing it, he's a lovely dog with a lovely nature.
I have shut him in the kitchen as i don't want my son to go near him.
I don't know what to do.
He has not been mated before. He is upto date with jabs.
Help, he is part of the family & i don't want this to change.
Thanks


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Firstly, do not panic. Secondly, restrict the dog from access to upstairs. Is he allowed on sofa's and beds? In some dogs, this can allow them to think they are level with the pack leaders, rather than the lowest member of the pack. His bed should be on the floor, this is clear communication as to who the pack leaders are.

I have my sister's bulldog living with me and know a lot about the breed. If this breed is not handled correctly and knows it's place, being a stubborn and dominant breed, they can easily take over. I would go back to basics and restrict everything i.e toys (not lying around the house), ease up on the affection, step up training i.e practice everyday.

I assume you do not leave down food for him? Feeding time is a very important ritual and should be done by the pack leaders. Get your son to assist. If food is left down then it takes away the importance of the pack leaders providing food.

I also assume he is getting enough exercise? Although they are not very active dogs and this weather is not good for them, It is important that you give him 45 minutes a day, minimum.

Bulldogs are very powerful dogs and if Diesel had wanted to bite, he would have done a lot of damage. He is warning him because he probably see's himself as a higher pack member. You obviously leave the child and dog unsupervised, can you be sure that your child has not been heavy handed with him? Not intentionally, but kids do pull tails etc. This is why it is recommended that you always supervise. 

Is Diesel a rescue? Do you know his back ground? Even if you do, children and dogs need to be supervised. At the end of the day a dog is an animal and they can behave adversely. A 3 year old child cannot possibly recognise the warning signs from a dog.

With regards to his not being neutered..... If an entire male dog is not allowed to mate, where do you expect his frustrations to go? In my opinion it is absolutely crucial that you neuter this type of dog. Some people choose not to and manage quite well, but for me, I would not take the chance.

My sister's bull dog, Henry was not neutered until he was 3. Her boyfriend would not do it. In the end, sick of his dominant behaviour i.e humping, not recalling, marking his scent, slight aggression when he did not want to do something, they got him done. It took time for the hormones to settle down, but now he is much better. 

Finally they are great family pets, do not be put off by this, but you do need to get him neutered and ensure he knows his place in the pack. Your son needs to be introduced straight away, but you MUST supervise. Get your son to ignore Diesel so that Diesel approaches him. If you see any growling, tell the dog "No" and remove it from the room for a couple of minutes, before bring him back.

I have 3 rescue dogs, one of whom can be aggressive. I know when we have kids that I can never ever allow my dogs to be with a baby/child on their own. Don't feel as though you have failed or that it won't be the same, you just have to manage it.

good luck x


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Seek the advice of a good behaviourist ASAP. It is very difficult, if not impossible, to diagnose/treat these types of problems over the net.

In the meantime, keep them well apart.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

This is just an idea as to why but I have no advice I'm afraid.
Your dog is now an entire mature male, and at this time of year, a huge number of bitches will be in season, and as we all know, some people will walk their bitches when in season.
Dogs can change their whole demeanour when there is a bitch in season around


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Firstly, do not panic. Secondly, restrict the dog from access to upstairs. Is he allowed on sofa's and beds? In some dogs, this can allow them to think they are level with the pack leaders, rather than the lowest member of the pack. His bed should be on the floor, this is clear communication as to who the pack leaders are.
> 
> I have my sister's bulldog living with me and know a lot about the breed. If this breed is not handled correctly and knows it's place, being a stubborn and dominant breed, they can easily take over. I would go back to basics and restrict everything i.e toys (not lying around the house), ease up on the affection, step up training i.e practice everyday.
> 
> ...


I just read the reply out of interest.

You certainly seem to know your stuff! What a great post. Hope OP reads that.


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.

No diesel is not allowed on the sofa on on beds. Diesel has always slept in my room on the floor from the day we got him & my son has always come into my room in the night or when he wakes in the morning. 
Diesel does not go in to my children's bedrooms & only goes in the front room when we are here.

Diesel is fed at the same times twice a day, he eats it as soon as it goes down & i wash his bowl up. 

He gets walked every day for about an hour & goes out in the garden & we play with his football (my son plays too) for about 45 min

Diesel was raised with 4 children before he came to live with me & my 3 children (3, 11 & 13)

I did see a vet yesterday who specialises in bulldogs & will phone to ask his advice & to talk about getting diesel 'done'.

Yesterday was a long day for him, it was hot & there were quite a few females around. Because he was on the lead he had quite a few dogs, bitches & puppies sniffing around him, when this happens in the park he can at least get away from them. I am hoping this may have made him a bit grumpy which is why he snapped.

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> I just read the reply out of interest.
> 
> You certainly seem to know your stuff! What a great post. Hope OP reads that.


Thank you for your kind words. I should have said to the OP that you should also seek professional advice. I got a bit carried away, but my advice is not a substitute for professional help.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

diesels mum said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> No diesel is not allowed on the sofa on on beds. Diesel has always slept in my room on the floor from the day we got him & my son has always come into my room in the night or when he wakes in the morning.
> Diesel does not go in to my children's bedrooms & only goes in the front room when we are here.
> ...


It sounds as though you have pretty good controls. Maybe it is the fact he is frustrated. Did he bite your son in your bedroom or his? Maybe worth considering putting him downstairs. (out of interest- how do you sleep with a bulldog in your room? Henry can be heard from downstairs!!!)

Anyway best of luck. I'm sure neutering and supervision between the dog and child will solve your problems x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> It sounds as though you have pretty good controls. Maybe it is the fact he is frustrated. Did he bite your son in your bedroom or his? Maybe worth considering putting him downstairs. (out of interest- how do you sleep with a bulldog in your room? Henry can be heard from downstairs!!!)
> 
> Anyway best of luck. I'm sure neutering and supervision between the dog and child will solve your problems x


goodvic...you sound too much like the Dog Whisperer lol!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> goodvic...you sound too much like the Dog Whisperer lol!


Wish I had his money and success! x


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> It sounds as though you have pretty good controls. Maybe it is the fact he is frustrated. Did he bite your son in your bedroom or his? Maybe worth considering putting him downstairs. (out of interest- how do you sleep with a bulldog in your room? Henry can be heard from downstairs!!!)
> 
> Anyway best of luck. I'm sure neutering and supervision between the dog and child will solve your problems x


He bit him (more of a nip but broke the skin) in my room, there is a gate on my sons room & diesel doesn't go in there. I was thinking of putting him to bed downstairs (the dog that is not my son!) but wasn't sure if that would make him more grumpy as it's not his usual bed spot? We got used to his snoring, does sound like thunder when he's in a deep sleep!!
Thanks. x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

it could have been the heat, i get grumpy when im hot!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Heat - yes.
Other dogs - yes.
Unneutered - yes
Your son was in "Diesel's" room, "HIS" territory, he perhaps doesn't see it as your room.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you discipline him right after he did it? It may be an idea to send him away when he approches you and have your son as close as poss to you for the next couple of days when your doing this (reinforces status). Dont give him any regular attention make commands simple and easy no shouting, just feeds and walks (on lead to heel). No strokes, plays, treats or hellos and if he demands it and doesnt take your commands put in in a crate for 10 mins until hes settled. It could well just be his age in testing boundries. Like any dog if he wanted to hurt him youd know about it, so its probably just attention seeking. 
He should get the message that hes not top of the tree, and that he must do as you say.
Off I find (with an occasional touch) is a good versatile command to send them away I find, though you may have your own (and crate if he persists until settled)

People may disagree with this but this is what Id do
you should notice a change in his behaviour - sheepish looking, then introduce you son to him again in stages


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

james1 said:


> Did you discipline him right after he did it? It may be an idea to send him away when he approches you and have your son as close as poss to you for the next couple of days when your doing this (reinforces status). Dont give him any regular attention make commands simple and easy no shouting, just feeds and walks (on lead to heel). No strokes, plays, treats or hellos and if he demands it and doesnt take your commands put in in a crate for 10 mins until hes settled. It could well just be his age in testing boundries. Like any dog if he wanted to hurt him youd know about it, so its probably just attention seeking.
> He should get the message that hes not top of the tree, and that he must do as you say.
> Off I find (with an occasional touch) is a good versatile command to send them away I find, though you may have your own (and crate if he persists until settled)
> 
> ...


I agree with this, but it should be a way of life not a reaction to a problem. Dogs need constant re-inforcement of their pack status. It doesn't mean you ignore them all the time, but affection and attention is given on YOUR terms and not when the dog wants it.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

diesels mum said:


> He bit him (more of a nip but broke the skin) in my room, there is a gate on my sons room & diesel doesn't go in there. I was thinking of putting him to bed downstairs (the dog that is not my son!) but wasn't sure if that would make him more grumpy as it's not his usual bed spot? We got used to his snoring, does sound like thunder when he's in a deep sleep!!
> Thanks. x


Only thing to add, and I say this from personnal experience.... When a dog sleeps with it's pack leader, this room becomes a highly protected area. Sleeping as a pack definitely strengthens the bond between you and the dog, but they can become quite territorial.

We allowed our first 2 rescue's to sleep with us as they were very traumatised. But I cannot allow my newest rescue to sleep in our room, because Max (my problem dog), even though he is fine everywhere else in the house, has attacked the newest dog in the bedroom. We are moving soon and when we do I will have all 3 dogs sleeping in the kitchen, time again, and I wouldn't have let them sleep in our room permenantly.

x


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Only thing to add, and I say this from personnal experience.... When a dog sleeps with it's pack leader, this room becomes a highly protected area. Sleeping as a pack definitely strengthens the bond between you and the dog, but they can become quite territorial.
> 
> We allowed our first 2 rescue's to sleep with us as they were very traumatised. But I cannot allow my newest rescue to sleep in our room, because Max (my problem dog), even though he is fine everywhere else in the house, has attacked the newest dog in the bedroom. We are moving soon and when we do I will have all 3 dogs sleeping in the kitchen, time again, and I wouldn't have let them sleep in our room permenantly.
> 
> x


I understand now, everyone says how much he is 'my' dog, he is very protective & every where I go he follows. Do you think I should not let him sleep in my room any more? I've been told I should send him to stay at my friends until this is sorted out but I don't want him to come back & things are worse.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

As you have realised it is never a good thing to have a protective dog. They can easily take this role, but it is down to us to re-enforce the fact that we are in charge. 

In your case, because your son wanders into your room, I would definitely not let the dog sleep with you. I would also reduce the affection/attention you give him. This should stop him following you around. You are probably encouraging him to behave like this (it's easy done as they are so cute!)

I don't see the point in sending him away unless he is showing aggression to your son (minus the situation you have talked about)and if he is, then you do need professional help. Honestly, I'm sure neutering, re-enforceing his place in the pack and supervision will solve your problem.

Have you booked him in yet? x


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally wouldn't be booking him in for castration just yet until other problems have been ruled out, as I said yesterday to see if castration would work with his problems you could get him chemically castrated first. You could ask your vet about this, it is called Tardac

One of our Bulldogs bit my daughter, once was enough for us to delve deeper into what the problem was. We spoke to many breeders after his own breeder tried to brush everything under the carpet after we found out his mother was aggressive towards her own children, we also later found out from a breed club secretary that his Sire was aggressive in the show ring and barred from ever being shown again. We delved deeper into our dogs lines and although on the surface they seemed to be fantastic, we found out from quite a few people in the "know" that a certain line the dog was from, was found to be problematic, this was all brought out in the open at a meeting during the breed club minutes and the line and the breeders responsible for it were placed under investigation. Obviously I can't name the line but could PM anyone who was interested in knowing what the line was. My advice would be to steer clear from it, I personally would never buy a Bulldog with that line in it's pedigree history again, not even if it was just one dog named on it's pedigree.

We were hated for a while in Bulldog circles for doing what we did after our daughter was bitten, but it all needed to be got to the bottom of after a few things were found out from not only the breeder of our dog, but other people experienced with the breed.

Bulldogs should be a stable tempered breed and should never be aggressive towards people, whether it's it's through dominance, being protective towards their own things etc.. 
They are also well known for being tolerant, loving and getting along with children quite well, so in all honesty, this really shouldn't be happening, whatever the situation/circumstances.

And at this moment in time, until you perhaps delve a little further into things I don't believe castration is the answer.

After all we went through, we still own Bullldogs, still love them and wouldn't be without them we are just a bit wiser after our experience.


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> As you have realised it is never a good thing to have a protective dog. They can easily take this role, but it is down to us to re-enforce the fact that we are in charge.
> 
> In your case, because your son wanders into your room, I would definitely not let the dog sleep with you. I would also reduce the affection/attention you give him. This should stop him following you around. You are probably encouraging him to behave like this (it's easy done as they are so cute!)
> 
> ...


I now know it's probably my fault he is like it, I probably do give him too much attention, but he does like a stroke! Thinking back to when we was at the show he sat under my chair the whole time & would only go outside with me, I only realise now he was 'protecting' me. 
I have started by puting his bed away from the bedroom & not allowing him to follow me around. 
I don't want to send him away, i want to try & sort this out so it doesn't happen again. He hasn't shown any aggression to another dog or human any other time so hope this was just a one off, i'll still be a bit cautious now i know he can snap.
I spoke to a breeder, a behaviour expert & vet & they have all said more or less the same as everyone here, that the day of the show has alot to do with it & him being protective over me. I will arrange for him to be nutered.
Thanks again for all your advice. x


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Just read all your replys again & found it all very usfull so thank you.
Diesel sleeps in the kitchen behind a gate & since that occassion we have not had any more problems. We haven't taken him to any more dog shows & are very careful with him in hot weather. 
Thank you all agin for your help.
Oh & he still has his 'plums'!!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

diesels mum said:


> As the title says my 2 year old english bulldog as bitten my 3 year old boy twice this morning over nothing.
> We have had diesel since march, he has not been 'done' but have not had any signs of aggression towards people or other dogs before.
> We went to a bulldog show yesterday (not to show him, just to talk to other owners).
> He was fine with all the other dogs, males & bitches, until a 15 week old puppy came to sniff him & we went for it, he has never done that before to any dog, he is always off the lead in the park to socialise with other dogs.
> ...


I have seen this before with my yorkie. She would'nt let my then husband get on the bed. Some people think its funny and video it for such shows as you've been framed  but it is a behavioural problem that can escalate into a dangerous situation where someone gets badly bitten!!!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

diesels mum said:


> Just read all your replys again & found it all very usfull so thank you.
> Diesel sleeps in the kitchen behind a gate & since that occassion we have not had any more problems. We haven't taken him to any more dog shows & are very careful with him in hot weather.
> Thank you all agin for your help.
> Oh & he still has his 'plums'!!


Great news. Well done in changing the behaviour x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Any good behaviourist would tell you to get your dog checked out by a vet if their temprament suddenly changes from placid to showing aggression - there could be an underlying health issue.

I don't believe in the whole pack leader thing in terms of 'dominance' theory but I think there are certain dogs that you can let get away with things and ones you cant - to me a leader is about teaching your dog the acceptable way to behave through kindness and consistency.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

diesels mum said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> No diesel is not allowed on the sofa on on beds. Diesel has always slept in my room on the floor from the day we got him & my son has always come into my room in the night or when he wakes in the morning.
> Diesel does not go in to my children's bedrooms & only goes in the front room when we are here.
> ...


As said, definately seek a decent behaviourists advice. There are some rubbish ones out there, so check their qualifications first. If they start spouting dominance at you, run a mile!!!!!
With regards to the puppy, sounds like you've got nothing to worry about, been a long hot day, and puppies are a nightmare for dogs at the best of times, thats normal dont worry about it, i doubt it would have happened if he hadnt been hot and tired.

If I was you, what I would do, and what I would advise a client:

at his age, 3 yrs roughly wasnt it? i would definately consider getting him done, not for the dog vs humans dominance' thing because thats a load of ancient rubbish that has been scientifically completely disproved.

however saying that, there are some things that you can still put into place, your sons safety is obviously important here, I would suggest getting a crate, you said he sleeps in your room, thats fine, just put his bead in the crate so he sleeps where he usually does, just in the crate which means you can shut it at night when he goes in to sleep and you know that there is no way any accidents can happen when your son comes in - although remember nips are warnings rather than downright aggression.

He may still be tired from yesterday being such a long day, bear this in mind also.

Have a general vet check anyway, a good all over health check just to make sure everything is ok with him.

sIt seems to me that its not dominance at all, but over protectivness, if you do everything with him, ie feeding walking, cuddling etc, let your partner/help your son to do more with him so that you are not so much the center of his world.

do some training sessions with him, again partner/son if possible, 3 x 10 minute session a day, its only half hour altogether. use something really tasty, eg cubes of cheese, chopped up ham, cocktails sausages etc.
I would especially concentrate on stays and leave its to begin with, and teach him new things regularly. all this helps him to learn to cope with frustration and emotional feelings which helps greatly with any beahvioural issues.

doing these things i think will stop you having any further issues, but always keep an eye. and you should be proud of yourself for being a good dog mum and human mum, you'd be suprised how many parents run screaming to the hills if their dog even growls at their child and have the dog pts without considering what could have happened or looking at the situation objectivly like you have done!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Since you said that you were at a show with him just thought id mention that you won't be able to show him if he's neutered, you probably know this already but just thought id mention it when I seen nobody else had. 

Nothing more to add to the great advice everyone else has said. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

diesels mum said:


> As the title says my 2 year old english bulldog as bitten my 3 year old boy twice this morning over nothing.
> We have had diesel since march, he has not been 'done' but have not had any signs of aggression towards people or other dogs before.
> We went to a bulldog show yesterday (not to show him, just to talk to other owners).
> He was fine with all the other dogs, males & bitches, until a 15 week old puppy came to sniff him & we went for it, he has never done that before to any dog, he is always off the lead in the park to socialise with other dogs.
> ...


get rid of it your kids are more important than the dog it will be worse next time


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

diesels mum said:


> Just read all your replys again & found it all very usfull so thank you.
> Diesel sleeps in the kitchen behind a gate & since that occassion we have not had any more problems. We haven't taken him to any more dog shows & are very careful with him in hot weather.
> Thank you all agin for your help.
> Oh & he still has his 'plums'!!


Clearly some people missed this lolol ! OP has sorted the situation. Well done, hopefully things will stay this way  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Clearly some people missed this lolol ! OP has sorted the situation. Well done, hopefully things will stay this way  x


for now:scared::scared:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> for now:scared::scared:


Well ovbiously that's your opinion and your entitled to it . They have spoken to a breeder, a behaviourist and a vet and they have ovbiously put in a lot of effort to solve the situation. I agree with you, the kids have to come first but i'm sure the OP is putting the saftey of her child above her dog.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Well ovbiously that's your opinion and your entitled to it . They have spoken to a breeder, a behaviourist and a vet and they have ovbiously put in a lot of effort to solve the situation. I agree with you, the kids have to come first but i'm sure the OP is putting the saftey of her child above her dog.


exactly. OP is clearly a responsible, sensible (and non hysterical) dog owner who understands dog behaviour whilst also looking to the welfare of the child also. :thumbup:
tbh when it comes to showing and behavioural issues, owner should always take the considerations of the dog first so neutering and not being able to show shouldnt be an issue.

he sounds like an insecure little bully boy to me, your his whole life and he's worried about something happening to you, and being without you. 
show him how to gain confidence without you, eg other family members and he'll be a lot happier bless his heart.

good luck with it all, hope it goes well x


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

borderer said:


> get rid of it your kids are more important than the dog it will be worse next time


Very harsh - That is why the rescue centres are full of animals and so many animals are put to sleep - they are a disposable item to some people  If it doesn't work out get a new one - preferably a cute bundle of fur until it grows up, starts acting up and then get rid of it and start again. :angry:

I don't know your situation but working on the problem while keeping the children safe is the way to go.

I have 4 dogs and 6 cats and yes l have problems but they will be with me till the end of their natural lives. I have learned that 99% of dog problems come from poor leadership. Me - l treated them all as babies and they just took advantage. I and them are a work in progress :thumbup:


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Obviously my child is more important to me than our dog but I didn't want to just give up on him & he ended up going to a rescue centre with the title 'aggressive dog'.
It has been a year almost to the day & we have not had anything like before. 
My son gives him both his meals, helps clean him & even holds the lead when we are out walking.
Diesel now sleeps in the kitchen behind a baby gate & has hard as it was I did take a step back & stopped treating him like my new baby.
Im glad I didn't give up on him, he is a lovely dog & very much part of the family, brilliant around children & other dogs. 
Thanks again for your help. Nic & Diesel!


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

by the description i would suggest a thourough check at the vet: full palpation from nose (to see that he breath well) to tail (swell glands under the back legs,to extending as much as possible the tail to check for irregularities...) and a complete bloodwork (for thyroid as well)...

a placid dog rarely snaps without reason and in my experience given the placid nature of the dog, the way he's handled (as you described throughout) and the fact that you were out in the heat...i am inclined to conclude that the reason is medical rather than behavioural

good luck and keep us posted
best
D


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

diesels mum said:


> Thanks for the replys. Obviously my child is more important to me than our dog but I didn't want to just give up on him & he ended up going to a rescue centre with the title 'aggressive dog'.
> It has been a year almost to the day & we have not had anything like before.
> My son gives him both his meals, helps clean him & even holds the lead when we are out walking.
> Diesel now sleeps in the kitchen behind a baby gate & has hard as it was I did take a step back & stopped treating him like my new baby.
> ...


:thumbup: so lovely to hear a happy ending  he sounds like a lovely lad and a dog to be proud of, and you in turn are an owner for him to be proud of


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks JjPhoenix!

Diesel has had a good looking over from a vet recommended by the London Bulldog society & is in good health, got a certificate too.

Thanks again.


----------

